# BSOD - dtsoftbus01.sys - physical memory dump failed



## wiredbeatbox (Feb 17, 2011)

· OS - Vista Home Premium SP2
· x86
· This is the original OS
· OEM (HP pavillion 6230n)
· 2 years of age
· OS has not been reinstalled
· CPU - Athlon 64 x2 5600+ 2.8ghz
· Graphics - NVIDIA GeForce 6150se (onboard)
· not sure about motherboard and power supply, but I assure you they are whatever came with the computer, it was bought from best buy, so they are the standard cheap parts from the manufacturer (HP).

A little extra information, I have just added some new hardware in this box, new optical drive, extra hard drive, also more memory, so it is running with 2 dvd burners, 2 sata HD's the original system drive is 320gb and the extra drive is 500 just for more space, and the memory is now 4.5 gb. I use this computer mainly for dvd/cd burning, including lightscribe printing. This is the second time i seen this blue screen, both times happened overnight when i set a lightscribe task. I use SureThing CD Labeler deluxe 5, and it utilizes both devices to print my labels. the job finishes, but when i turn the monitor on, its blue screen.

Thank you for any help anyone can give me, no rush. :wave:

Mike P.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello there,

First, I'll say that *dtsoftbus01.sys* is a Daemon Tools driver; I recommend that you uninstall the program completely. When that's done, remove SPTD with this tool: DuplexSecure - Downloads

I found this error:

```
Event[1363]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: disk
  Date: 2011-02-10T15:30:22.611
  Event ID: 7
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Owner-PC
  Description: 
The device, \Device\Harddisk6\DR6, has a bad block.
```
This error can be found a little earlier:

```
Event[4826]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Ntfs
  Date: 2011-01-21T14:05:00.313
  Event ID: 55
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Owner-PC
  Description: 
The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume M:.
```
As the error suggests, run *chkdsk /r* on your M drive. Also, run a drive diagnostic on it, maybe you will have to return it to the manufacturer.

I recommend the Short and Long DSTs tests with *SeaTools*.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Go into your BIOS and try to find any IDE configuration settings, either general or one specifically for your lightscribe dvd drive. Set the option from AHCI mode to SATA mode. See if burning and lightscribe functions properly with that.

You may also want to update your motherboard bios and/or drivers related to such. Make sure you are using the drivers distributed by the OEM that manufactured your PC (in this case, HP). 

*To fellow techs:*

Lightscribe service comes up with multiple warnings in event log stating the following:

Win32 Error : Function: [HurricaneClientProxy:oInputCommand] DeviceIoControl returned Win32 Error: 5 Description: Access is denied.

This is obviously an IO situation with the Lightscribe drive, most likely due to incompatible commands issued to the drive. Changing the drive to SATA mode instead of AHCI will ensure compatibility (at least in that area).


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

VirGnarus said:


> *To fellow techs:*
> 
> Lightscribe service comes up with multiple warnings in event log stating the following:
> 
> ...


There's definitely something wrong with the CD drives, but I don't think it's the *Lightscribe* drive specifically. Take a look at the *System Information* file - All CD drives - including the *Daemon Tools* virtual drive - show an unknown media type and -1kb/s transfer rate. 

I've seen issues like this before. It appears to me as though the *Daemon Tools* driver is throwing off all of the system's CD drives. I agree with Jonathan on this one - a good place to start would be to remove *Daemon Tools*, then uninstall *SPTD* with this utility: DuplexSecure - Downloads

If that doesn't help, drive *M:* is your *FreeAgent* external hard drive. Try disconnecting it and see if anything changes.

Best of luck.

Devin


----------



## wiredbeatbox (Feb 17, 2011)

Man you guys are great, thank you for these quick responses. I uninstalled Daemon tools last night as per your instructions, and the SPTD tool said there is no version installed on the system. Computer seems fine, no dumps overnight, and i had a process running overnight as well, woke up to a normal computer today. So that is goos. as far as the seagate drive, that is probably an ID:10T error on my end, since i ripped it out of its external enclosure and popped it in this computer and if i remember correctly i only did a quick format. so I probably just need to thoroughly format it, unless you guys suggest otherwise.

Thank you for your observations and professional suggestions!

Mike P.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

"Professional"... :laugh:

We're glad to help! Let us know if issues arise once again.

Devin


----------

